# ANY 1 FROM VEGAS A MEMBER? OWN AN SE-R



## SRHNSE-R (Mar 11, 2007)

IS THERE AN ALTIMA CLUB IF SO EXCLUSIVE FOR SE-R OR ALL ALTIMAS IF NOT ANYONE INTERESTED IN STATING A CLUB AND I WOULD LIKE FOR ANY AND ALL TO BE PART. TO GET TOGETHER SHOW CARS IDEAS UPGRADESETC..... ANY ONE INTERESTED OR KNOW OF CLUBS LET ME KNOW U CAN E-MAIL [email protected] [email protected]:loser: 
THANX RICH


----------

